# MKV ignition source for V2



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

Working on a buddy's mkv gti and having a bit of issue determining what fuse port on the fuse box behind the dash to use for the ignition source. We want to have a source that is on only when the engine is turned over. Tried a few last night and had no success (sc25 namely). 

Looked in the Bentley, but either I am missing something or the Bentley is of no help here. What sources are recommended (specific ports, please)? Thanks for the help in advance!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Don't have the specific number right now but use the fuse panel on the driver side of the dash. Top row of mini fuses, should have an open slot after the last one all the way to the right. Depending on model and packages you may have a fuse in there, use an add a circuit.


----------



## trefive (Nov 15, 2010)

Add-a-circuit in the fuse box on the side of the dash to #5 I believe.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

This from a 2012 Golf R, so it should be pretty similar. Top row of fuses are fed on the condition you want for a V2.










I used the fuse tap that came with the kit, but didn't like how I had to bend it due to the fuse box cover and there wasn't much left for the female part to clamp onto, so I ended up replacing it with a mini-fuse add-a-circuit.


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

CiDirkona said:


> This from a 2012 Golf R, so it should be pretty similar. Top row of fuses are fed on the condition you want for a V2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which fuse adapter is that in the picture...the larger one or the smaller one that comes with the kit? Do you have a picture of your add-a-circuit installed?


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

It's the fuse tap for mini fuses that comes with the V2 installation kit. It slides around one leg of the fuse so you can use a blade connector to get voltage from the unfused side of the fuse plug:










The add-a-circuit I used instead looks just like this: I don't have pictures of the actual install, but I can take one this evening.










Also, if you have a spare, unused fuse slot in that top row, you can get a spare/repair wire and have a regular fuse in a regular slot for a much cleaner (albeit much more complicated) install. I was very tempted to do this, but all of the top row fuses are used on a Golf R. I've tried to make all of my install look as oem as possible so far, but the fuse box didn't turn out quite as cleanly as I didn't have a spare slot. Here are the DIYs I was referencing:

http://www.my-gti.com/601/addition-...olf-jetta-passat-eos-scirocco-rabbit-fuse-box
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62584

Hope that helps.


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

CiDirkona said:


> It's the fuse tap for mini fuses that comes with the V2 installation kit. It slides around one leg of the fuse so you can use a blade connector to get voltage from the unfused side of the fuse plug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, kindly! I have use the add-a-circuit before on my mk2 jetta when i installed air and ran into issues with getting a voltage, so I decided to go with the taps that came with the kit. I shall try the add-a-circuit again on his car, hopefully having better success this time.


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

Got the condition I wanted for the switch! Now the compressors do not turn on automatically like they should upon start up...ahhh! 

Running two 400cc viair compressors with autopilot v2 management and a 4 gallon tank, dual water traps and check valves before the tank. Wired everything up according to the diagram for the dual power kit and checked it like 5 times before I made final connections. 

Compressor 1 grounded to body of the car. Compressor 2 grounded to the battery and secondary relay grounded to the body of the car. everything is connected securely. 

Any thoughts? There is the extra butt connector that I did not use that comes off of the main harness...AL 034 (gray wire with pink butt connector). Should I be using this? If so, in what manner?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

I don't see AL034 on the diagram.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

Fuse box pictures as promised.










The red 10 amp fuse and the new purple 3 amp fuse:









Sent from my TI-89 using Tapatalk


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

rgarjr said:


> I don't see AL034 on the diagram.


It is not pictured in the diagram, interestingly enough. The instructions are rather vague, but if you look at your harness it is there, trust me.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

qcbtbx said:


> Got the condition I wanted for the switch! Now the compressors do not turn on automatically like they should upon start up...ahhh!
> 
> Running two 400cc viair compressors with autopilot v2 management and a 4 gallon tank, dual water traps and check valves before the tank. Wired everything up according to the diagram for the dual power kit and checked it like 5 times before I made final connections.
> 
> ...



Which compressor is using the factory V2 relay? Whichever one is should be the one grounded to the battery. The second relay should have the relay trigger ground, pin 85, to that second gray wired off the harness. The instructions are from before the dual comp harness was created. Did you tap the compressor out wire, pink, to trigger the second relay?


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

OVRWRKD said:


> Which compressor is using the factory V2 relay? Whichever one is should be the one grounded to the battery. The second relay should have the relay trigger ground, pin 85, to that second gray wired off the harness. The instructions are from before the dual comp harness was created. Did you tap the compressor out wire, pink, to trigger the second relay?


Compressor 2 is using the factory V2 relay. 

The second relay is ground to the body of the car, but you are saying it should be connected/grounded via AL 034 instead (grey wire w/pink connector)?

That totally makes sense about the instructions now that you mention it, lol! Guess airlift needs to update their instructions...

I am not understanding your last question.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

qcbtbx said:


> Compressor 2 is using the factory V2 relay.
> 
> The second relay is ground to the body of the car, but you are saying it should be connected/grounded via AL 034 instead (grey wire w/pink connector)?
> 
> ...


The second compressor relay should be grounded back to the AL034.. Sorry about the last question, using my phone. What did you use to trigger the second relay, non airlift,? You should have received a plastic side by side wire tap to be used on the wire going from you airlift relay to the compressor.


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

OVRWRKD said:


> The second compressor relay should be grounded back to the AL034.. Sorry about the last question, using my phone. What did you use to trigger the second relay, non airlift,? You should have received a plastic side by side wire tap to be used on the wire going from you airlift relay to the compressor.


Ok, I got you now. I will definitely switch that ground.

The second relay is connected as follows:

-pin 85 to ground on the car (will be AL 034)
-pin 30 to the dual power distribution block
-pin 87 to compressor 2
-pin 86 to compressor 1 via a butt connector that also ties into the primary relay to trigger compressor 1 (so two wires leading from the butt connector to 1. second relay and 2. primary relay, then other end to compressor 1). 

the way I interpreted the diagram was that the second relay would be triggered by the first one because of how pin 86 is wired. I am not sure of the wire tap. is your wire tap, my butt connector?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

qcbtbx said:


> Ok, I got you now. I will definitely switch that ground.
> 
> The second relay is connected as follows:
> 
> ...


Your butt connector sounds like the tap I'm referring to but I think you may have it hooked up incorrectly. The trigger for the second compressor should come from the 10gauge wire leading to the compressor. You leave the factory relay untouched, and use the power going to the compressor to turn relay 2. If you post a pic of the wiring that would help a lot, I thought I had one but can't find it.


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

OVRWRKD said:


> Your butt connector sounds like the tap I'm referring to but I think you may have it hooked up incorrectly. The trigger for the second compressor should come from the 10gauge wire leading to the compressor. You leave the factory relay untouched, and use the power going to the compressor to turn relay 2. If you post a pic of the wiring that would help a lot, I thought I had one but can't find it.


So after a bit more research, I realized that I forgot to place the fuseable link on the power block just downstream of the battery, smh lol. Put that in and everything works fine now. I may still go ahead and rewire the other things so it is a bit neater. Thanks for all the help.


----------

